# What color will i get?



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a blue check hen and a blue bar male what are the chances of the babies being all blue bars?

Also i have a bluebar female and a male brownbar dragoon that gave me a black baby with white splashes on his head, what do you think i will get this time? i will post pics of the babies when i get a chance 

Sorry could anyone gess at the sex of any of the babies?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

this is the dragoon baby


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

this is the black splash dragoon the others are the homer babys


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

lmorales4 said:


> I have a blue check hen and a blue bar male what are the chances of the babies being all blue bars?
> 
> Also i have a bluebar female and a male brownbar dragoon that gave me a black baby with white splashes on his head, what do you think i will get this time? i will post pics of the babies when i get a chance
> 
> Sorry could anyone gess at the sex of any of the babies?


*First thing you need to understand is that check is a Pattern as is bar and barless.The order of dominant is checker then bar then barless.In the mating that you have here check is dominant over bar.Now if your checker is Homozygous for check C//C ( pure for check) and your bar is homozygous for bar+//+ all your young will be checks,but will be carring bar as a second pattern. for bar. Now if the checker that you are mating is not pure for checker and is carring bar as a second gene you will get 50% check and 50% bar. Now if the bar bird is carring barless as a second gene then you will get all check young half of wich will be carring barless and the other half will be carring bar all those young will be checks carring a second gene of bar or barless C//C PURE CHECK,+//+ PURE BAR, and c//c PURE BARLESS. These are the symbols for birds that are not pure C//+ checker carring bar, C//c checker carring barless, +//c bar carring barless. Remember this bar birds can not make a check but two checks could make a bar if they carry bar as a second pattern. I hope that I have not confused you * GEORGE


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

So one looks like it is going to be a blue bar and the other looks like it will be a blue check, still no sure on the dragoon though.


----------

